# Can cigars be successfully rehydrated?



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

I've neglected some Opus Xs in a humidor and they've become a bit dry. Would they recover if I were to moisten the sponge in the humidor and leave them to sit for a little while? Thanks.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

They would however I'm afraid they wouldn't taste the same.


----------



## MCsommerreid (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes they can, but you have to do it slowly and over a period of at least weeks. If you have a good humidor I suggest grabbing some of the Heartfelt beads and use those so that the humidity is nice and stable. 

The tast and draw likely wont be the same, though.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I concur with the above posts. You can - but they will likely not be the same.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I believe Bill Clinton developed a method of rehydrating a cigar.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

Very, very difficult. Even with an Opus X, your best bet is to throw them in a fireplace and go but some new ones.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Another option would be to shred them, infuse them with some kind of spirit, put them in a box with a slice of apple and then blend them into your favorite pipe tobacco...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

crs said:


> I believe Bill Clinton developed a method of rehydrating a cigar.





pt4u67 said:


> ...however I'm afraid they wouldn't taste the same.


But would they taste better.... :icon_smile:


----------

